
Cloudwashing Failed – Now We Need New Metaphors - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/21/cloudwashing-failed-now-we-need-new-metaphors/
======
lmm
The metaphor for the cloud is programming. Only it's not metaphor, it's
reality. A cloud is nothing more or less than a hosting provider you can
interact with via an API. I guess my best non-programming metaphor would be
"it's itunes rather than a record store", but even that falls short because
most people don't script their itunes purchasing.

But if you're making software you shouldn't need a metaphor to understand the
difference between something you can control programaticly and something you
can't. And if you're not making software, what are you doing with any kind of
cloud, internal or otherwise?

